# Looking for toy breeder in Michigan (or Ontario/other surrounding areas)



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm searching for a reputable toy breeder in the Michigan area (I live just outside of Detroit) within a 3 hour drive, which would include parts of Ontario, Canada as well.

I'm hoping to bring home a puppy in the spring (no earlier than mid March, as we'll be traveling in Feb/March). And I'm hoping to find a parti or a brown.

Thanks for any leads. The internet is full of breeder websites and it can be awfully confusing. 

Terry


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum Terry :wave:

I am from not so sunny San Francisco, so don't have any personal knowledge of the breeders. I did find two poodle clubs in the Michigan area and one or both of them would be a great place to start looking for a reputable breeder. Here are the links:

Poodle Club of SE Michigan

Mid Michigan Poodle Club

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey, great idea. Duh- why didn't I think of that.
Thanks!


----------

